# Our Snow Goats :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd share some pics of the babies from the past couple of weeks. We've had a lot of snow <for us>, and it's been fun going out and playing with the babies.

These are from 1-25
The babies always get excited when my youngest daughter come out, especially Twinkle, she is all over her lol









Snoopy giving chase!









When babies attack...









Snoopy being....Snoopy 


















Twinkle









Twinkle bouncing off of the wall lol









Slipping off of the dog house...









Bullying big brother...









Playing Twister with Luna...









Twinkle and big sister, Pandora









These were taken this past week...

Cisco and Bernaby









Elvis being Macho









Elvis, Costello and mama Ithma. Elvis & his airplane ears ♥









Luna









Snow White









Wysteria still loves the snow!




































Peanut always sticks her tongue when she runs lol









What's with the tongue? lol


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

AWSOME!! Love the pics, love the goats!! Very nice looking goats!! 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Candice , I could look through these pictures over and over again 
What awesome shots ! Love them all 
The babies are getting so big ! That Twinkle is something else 
Just like her momma


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I love the flying ears! Such cute pictures.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

cute photos! lots of fun to be had!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

SOOOOOO cute! I love Twinkle!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

The pictures are fabulous as always, Candice! Very nice goats you have there, they sure are looking good! 

PS Don't you know that sticking your tongue out while running makes you go faster? :laugh: Maybe Snow White's tongue is in response to her feet being so cold?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Great photos! I needed a laugh today! You are an amazing photographer! I'm lucky to get a goat in the frame,
much less in focus or doing anything!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Fourth picture down is hysterical , :slapfloor:
"Catch me" "Wheeeeeeeeeee" :ROFL:

Ok , on the count of 3 , catch me , k mommy ?
Ooooonnne , tweeeee !!:slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice pics  Ithma is gorgeous........


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Loved the pics!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------

